# Joint Replacement of the Index Finger



## Nancy R Parent (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a question regarding joint replacement, that one of my students, a nurse, asked me.

The question reads: "Patient has been diagnosed with severe osteoarthritis in the joints of his fingers.  The physician performs a joint replacement of the index finger".  The answer given was 26530.  She contends it should be 26535, as a joint replacement of the finger might not include the metacarpal joint.  Does anyone have any information I could use on this?  Thank you.


----------

